
The Rise of The Social Media Vigilante - nkhumphreys
https://medium.com/@nkhumphreys_89452/the-rise-of-the-social-media-vigilante-91f21a734128
======
subru
This exposes a risk of not using social media. One could be ostracized or
harassed due to false content on social media and never know precisely why.
Imagine the paranoia that would create, given the clear temptation for people
to subtly harass the accused.

~~~
nkhumphreys
This is very true, and something I had not considered. A persons right to face
their accuser is limited if the person does not know they have been accused in
the first place

